# My take on ABT's



## mikeinbk (Jul 11, 2014)

I usually make these for family parties during the summer, and they are always a hit.  Never once had leftover ABT's, which it a pretty good sign if you ask me.  This batch was from a party on the 6th of July, since the 4th was cloudy and damp here in NYC

.













IMG_20140706_151445_497_zpsavjna2nq.jpg



__ mikeinbk
__ Jul 11, 2014






Pretty standard setup.  Cream cheese, whatever shredded cheese I have on hand, onion powder, garlic powder, and paprika.  Stuff it all into the jalapeno halves and wrap 'em up in bacon.  I throw them on the grill until the skin begins to char and the bacon firms up.  Haven't tried smoking them yet, but I'm in no rush since they're so good off the grill!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 11, 2014)

nice...nothing like a good ABT...saw a guy stuff them with Lil' Smokies.....might have to try that...Willie


----------



## driedstick (Jul 15, 2014)

That looks great and if you like them off the grill you will love them smoked, Nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## timberjet (Jul 15, 2014)

I am with driedstick here. The cream cheese really takes the smoke to another level. Try it. You may not go back.


----------

